# How many RPM's does it take....



## Douge (Oct 22, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> AGREED.
> 
> Buy a beater, you will KILL this car with a 2.5 mile commute. NOTING will get warmed up in that short of a run.


Sure it will, just about the time he pulls into the parking lot at work.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Not even then, especially on cooler days (not really cold required).


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

There's an M3 that I see every morning. An IR Cab. I've seen it at his home and where he works, and I think it's only 1.5 miles from home to work for him. I keep thinking he really needs to drive something else to work.


----------

